# Hello From Face...



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome! I'd love to see some photos of your horses. Araloosa, I can't say that I've seen this cross before.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Face! Good to see that you made it over!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I doin't have any real recent pictures, but here are a few...

Cheyenne...


















Or from a different angle - which is where my avatar came from - compliments of Bubba13 on this forum...










Cody...










Chili...










And as promised, one of the ugliest horses on the net - my personal riding horse, Casper...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He might look a little less ugly if he wasn't sporting a toupe....


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> He might look a little less ugly if he wasn't sporting a toupe....


I took that picture because of the burs in his forelock...:rofl:


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Your horses are lovely! I especially like Chili. And Casper...I'm sure he has a wonderful heart. :-D


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome! And thanks for the pics, it's nice to put a face to your Face, snicker!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome, FM! Cheyenne is super-cute.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!

I may be the odd one out here, but I think that Casper is uniquely gorgeous! :wink:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Magaidh said:


> Your horses are lovely! I especially like Chili. And Casper...I'm sure he has a wonderful heart. :-D


Like fat people have pretty faces.

:rofl:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome Face!

Glad to see you over here.


(Laughing at the new member banner being applied to Face where it says something about a new member maybe not having BB experience.)


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, he's only been here since November of '07, so really, it's entirely appropriate.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree. Face is a Noob. LOL


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome faceman...Love your appy!! hope you enjoy the hf once again!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Like fat people have pretty faces.
> 
> :rofl:


Or like ugly girls having a great personality - yup, that's Casper all right...:rofl:

It seems odd to be considered a "newbie"...I've "known" a few of the people on here for about 7 years...time flies...:shock:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome back  Love your horses!! One day i'll get an appy of my own. but that will be when i actually have my own land. and why that time my boy will be old a grey lol Though i did find a grey hair in his main today! so maybe that days comming sooner then i think! haha (he's only 7)


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Hi there! Another Southerner here. Hot as h-e-double hockey sticks, isn't it?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hehe I with you SLCS!
He's cute! Like turkens!
Why does it seem like the "ugly" are always the good poneghs!


----------

